# White Moose



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I received an email with these pictures and figured I would share them with you guys. Email says they were near the Michigan WIsconsin border.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Do we have magpies in da UP? or Wis? I'm not sure that's why I ask. Those pics have been around a couple years.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Certain areas where we have white moose they are not in season at any time. Down in the southeast we have blue colored and white black bear and some of the areas are off limits to those color phase. Fish and game regs. allow for one a year in some of the areas where the limit is three bears.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are cool ! Thanks for posting them Mick.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no Idea about magpies in MI or WI, I just thought the white moose was cool. And it doesn't surprise me they have been around awhile either... I so far behind when it comes to anything computer related.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya they were posted on here a year ago, But I always enjoy seeing pictures of different critters out and about.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty cool, sure wish I could see them in person. Hunted an albino mule deer back in the 70's for 2 years and it ended up poached by guy from Phoenix. the weekend before season Game & fish found the remains of some of the hide and guts and contacted all taxidermists to report if an albino came in. Sure enough couple days after opening archery this guy tried to get it mounted. They busted him.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hassell, I was afraid they were previously posted but I figured I would post them anyway just in case they weren't or for those who didn't see them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter. I've never seen them before. We always have new people who'll enjoy them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Hassell, I was afraid they were previously posted but I figured I would post them anyway just in case they weren't or for those who didn't see them.


 No problem there, as I said in the post I always enjoy those pictures and as bones44 said- lots of members haven't.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for sharing Mick.


----------

